# Anthony and Iverson



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I thought I'd make a thread to discuss how Carmelo Anthony and Allen Iverson play together for the first time, and over the next few games. I think it will be interesting to see the stats at the end of the match and see if Carmelo keeps scoring, or has changed into more of a passer. I hope that he can keep up around the 30 ppg mark, but also boost up his assists per game. I cant wait to see these 2 playing together, it's going to be great !!

Discuss your thoughts and opinions


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Carmelo and Iverson worked terrificly today, the were passing it around really well and we ended up on top.
Carmelo had 28 points, 5 rebounds, 6 assists
Iverson had 23 points, 4 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 steals

We had a great game, and i have a few stats here from our possessions, that Carmelo and AI worked well on:

6:39 DEN - Alley-oop dunk by C. Anthony. Assist: A. Iverson
5:43 DEN - Alley-oop dunk by C. Anthony. Assist: A. Iverson
3:14 DEN - Finger roll by C. Anthony. Assist: A. Iverson

They are just some of the great possessions we had but i thought Carmelo played extra well, coming back from a 15 game suspension he had 28 points, around his average,, more assists then he is averaging and had his average rebounding game, i think thats terrific:

:00.4 DEN - S. Blake made a 24-foot three-pointer from the left corner. Assist: C. Anthony
5:24 DEN - M. Camby dunks the ball. Assist: C. Anthony
5:07 DEN - Layup by N. Hilario. Assist: C. Anthony

GREAT GAME NUGGETS !!! :clap2:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i have got a few pictures of Carmelo and AI together today hopefully i can post them


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

im not sure how to post the actual pictures on this forum but i tried and only the link came up so, have a look at the pictures there


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

here's a image...


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

Abit of love...


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

who the **** took that picture


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol not a good angle, but i think its the same picture as the first one posted except from behind lol


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I think that this move might be over-hyped. If you take Iverson off the ball, I'm not sure their that much better off with him than they were with Miller.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The scores of the recent games would suggest that you are right.
However, let's remember that they still haven't gelled yet. Plus, at the end of the game, who would you rather have on the floor...Dre or AI?

Yeah, they're better. However,they are a better SITUATIONAL team. The team itself hasn't really showed much progress yet. But I'm going to give it some time to wait and see how they look in about 2 weeks.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

darth-horax said:


> The scores of the recent games would suggest that you are right.
> However, let's remember that they still haven't gelled yet. Plus, at the end of the game, who would you rather have on the floor...Dre or AI?
> 
> Yeah, they're better. However,they are a better SITUATIONAL team. The team itself hasn't really showed much progress yet. But I'm going to give it some time to wait and see how they look in about 2 weeks.


No way. AI and Melo are awesome together and the team is way way better. They just won all 4 games in a 5 game stetch with two on the road and only the elite teams do that. Last nights game, none of our role players played well. JR, Blake, Nene and Evans all had bad games. Yet we still had a good chance to win down the stretch. If JR and Nene had had better games, that game would not even had been close.

We are a much much better team.

By the way, I think Karl is getting a litte too infatuated with playing Blake heavy minutes at the expense of JR minutes. When we get JR going, we basically win every game. He just has to have an even balance of shooting threes and taking the ball hard to the hoop. He's practically unstoppably when he drives hard to the rim. The team needs to realize that.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

scooter said:


> No way. AI and Melo are awesome together and the team is way way better. They just won all 4 games in a 5 game stetch with two on the road and only the elite teams do that. Last nights game, none of our role players played well. JR, Blake, Nene and Evans all had bad games. Yet we still had a good chance to win down the stretch. If JR and Nene had had better games, that game would not even had been close.
> 
> We are a much much better team.
> 
> By the way, I think Karl is getting a litte too infatuated with playing Blake heavy minutes at the expense of JR minutes. When we get JR going, we basically win every game. He just has to have an even balance of shooting threes and taking the ball hard to the hoop. He's practically unstoppably when he drives hard to the rim. The team needs to realize that.


He's also a ballhog and a basketball idiot. But either way, I agree with you.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Agreed. J.R. brings a dimension to the team that warrants more playing time. I don't mind playing blake around 25 a game, but he has been playing way too much. 

That said, when have Karl's rotations made any sense?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Now that last comment IS true.

A record of 2-2 is not acceptable with both AI and Melo, but I'm still givignt hem time to gel.

Lots of basketball left this year. They'll figure it out.


----------

